# طريقة استخراج وتعدين اليورانيوم عن طريق الحقن بالابار



## dmaha (25 مارس 2011)

اخوانى السلام عليكم
لو فى حد عندو معلومات عن طريقة تعدين اليورانيوم بابار الحقن والشركات التى تعمل مثل هذه الطريقة فالرجاء مدى بهذه المعلومات وشكراً جزيلاً
​


----------

